

Few Match Google; Does That Make It a Monopoly?  - mshafrir
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124156244115989189.html

======
Semiapies
This article is actually rather interesting; it doesn't fall into the trap of
redefining "monopoly" to mean "big company I don't like".

(Google-hate keeps flashing me back to the late 90s, which is funny because it
took Microsoft's loss of relevance and power - despite escaping meaningful
anti-trust proceedings - to stick GOOG with the role of tech bogeyman.)

------
dwest
Question marks, an easy way to create hyperbolic headlines?

Google offers a free, unbundled, high-quality product in a ravenously
competitive marketplace. To call it a monopoly is to mock the very concept.

~~~
jokermatt999
Did you read the article? He's somewhat debunking the claims that it's a true
monopoly that should be considered anti-trust. I'm also annoyed with question
headlines, but this one is basically answered with a "not really".

------
asciilifeform
Likewise Apple.

~~~
tptacek
Unlike Google, Apple can at times be overtly anticompetitive; if it was
determined that Apple was defending a monopoly in online music, there could be
trouble.

------
ttacor
maybe not yet a monopoly...but soon.

